# Wolf Brothers



## anubi_gate (Feb 21, 2010)

Before you read, this is just a starting point for a backstory for my Wolf Lord Sammael and my Rune Priest Telus. Enjoy.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_"Noooo!"_ with a terrified screech did a small teenage boy smash his spear against the pale white flesh of a Fenriain wolf. Just under the beast's gapping body lay the body of the boys brother.

As the beast and boy stood just a few metres apart, time begin to slow down, the cold was unforgiving on the boys lungs with every deep breath it was like Death itself was choking him. The blizzard lashed against the boys skin that was partly covered with his tribes hunting clothes but he still stood firm against the bulging wolf. The wolf began to circle and lowered his head to preperation for a lunge, the boy raised the tip of his spear to counter his attack, he pulled all his weigh on his back heel.

The boy could sense something else nearby but before he could do anything the wolf leaped through the air faster than he anticipated, the boy just managed to higher his spear just has the wolf came down, he lunged forward and pierced the beast's skin. With a raging shout he pushed harder and harder in the beasts flesh until they were face to face. The beast now dead, the boy ran over to his brother laying on the frozen rock cliffs nearby, now half covered in snow from the blizzard, he picked his brothers half dead body, still bleeding from the eye where the wolf managed to maul his face.

Just as they left the cliffside, again the boy could sense something watching him...

_"Argghhhh"_ yelled the boys brother as he was ripped from his shoulder and dragged by the heel from another wolf. But before the boy could turn around, he was pounced on and could feel the flesh being tared from his back as the wolf begun to feed on him.

He could feel the pain getting worse by the second, he was flipped over and the wolf just stood and gazed into his eyes for a moment. It was as if he could sense the wolf's rage pierce his flesh just like the wolf's claws did.

The wolf leaned back, mouth open and dove towards the boys face, just inches away the wolf was knocked 10 feet through the air, the boy only saw a glipse of a hulking behemoth striding ove his half dead body, 3 blows the wolf took from this unknown force, a knee to the face and two ear popping crashes from what looked like a ornated shield. 

The boy passed out from his injuries, when he awoke he saw two of the legenedary Sky Warriors infront of him, the hung behemoth that killed the wolf as if it was a insect was holding him aloft from the ground by one hand.

_"We should take these two with us priest"_ bellowed the Behemoth, _"I'm sure they're make great Space Wolves"
_
_"We have already got enough recruits for today,Tyr" _said the other Warrior.

_"I said we are taking these two with us, not only did this one kill a wolf with a punny spear but the other is still living, considering his lost most of the blood in his body"_ said the Behemoth names Tyr.

Just before the Priest could reply. _"If you object against us taking these two, I bet you would object to me telling Lord Harald, that you let out two of his prized wolves. And not only that but the tribesman that killed one, was left to Morkai to take"_ interjected Tyr.

_"Have it your way brother, we shall take these two with us"_ forcefully said the Priest.

Tyr started to walk, throwing the boy and his brother of the his massive shoulders. They walked so long it seem like a lifetime to the boys. They were layed on a large metal floating machine that took them higher and higher into the skym past the thick blizzard clouds, they came to grand arched shaped doorway that was built into the of a cliff, just before they entered boy looked down off the machine and realised that he was actually Asaheim and he and his brother have been chosen by the sky warriors.

He passes out from exhurstion and they enter the archway.

*To Be Continued*


----------



## anubi_gate (Feb 21, 2010)

The days from their past to their ascension from Fenrisian Tribesman to Space Marines blur together with the endless physical training regimes and the countless hours of tactical training, only the Space Wolves bravest and strongest survival the intiation of the Wulfen.

Sammael remembers their first days a Blood Claw. It must have been a sumemrs days, peering down from the Fang on the the shifting of continents shifting around like the legendary Kracken was thrashing at the planet. Hopefully forming new lands for the Fenrisian Tribesman to call home for another year.

Even though Fenris was covered in Lava, there was still a small fall of snow coming from the north east, Sammael and Telus were in the training courtyard situated in the Fang.

Sammael smaller in stature to Telus, but even more beastial in character in comparison, given his young age of 26 he is quickly building a reputation within his pack and his peers. He had dark red hair dressed with celtic rings worked within his plattes. A scar sat just above his right eye, a reminder from an incounter with a small force of Orks from a nearby system. He favoured lightening claws, up close and personal is Sammael's favourite position in battle, the build of rage and frenzy that boils inside like the Wulfen awakening wthin him.

Telus the White, a namesake that was bestowed upon him at an early age due to an incident with a Slaasahh Demon. Short shoulder length hair thats dark blonde rested against his armor. Even though he was taller compared to Sammael he was also broader.Unlike his battle brother Sammael, he prefered the standard bolt pistol and chainsword, even with all the training that is bestowed upton him, he can always felt that he should be training as a Ruen Priest but any psonic abilities that manifests from Telus never develops to a level that makes him worthy of training with the Priests. even so he trains by himself any chance he can get to force his abilities out.

*TO BE CONTINUED - Sorry about it being short, I did this on my lunch at work *


----------



## anubi_gate (Feb 21, 2010)

It had been along day for the brothers, never have etiher of them been tested so harshly over the past few weeks. Both of them came to the conclusion that Lord Harald was in going to select those worhtly of becoming a Grey Hunter. Something that Sammael had been anticeptating for a few years now and he started to get frustrated with. During the last two conflicts he had been apart of, Sammael move witted and manovered his Wolf Guard overseer, but due to his superior ignoring his suggestions the battles led to unnessassary and unglorious dealths of fellow marines.

"Telus, come at me again!" bellowed Sammael.

"Again?!" Telus quickly replied "We have been at this for hours, a quick break would be best."

"Morkai doesn't wait for the ready brother, if we are to achieve greatness then we need to push harder than ever before" responced Sammael.

Sammael ignited his Wolf claws, the surging energy ripping down his bladed fists. Telus put away his pistol and took two hands to his trusted chainsword.

"We are training aren't we brother? Why do you persist in engaging me with your claws ignited?" asked Telus.

"If you are to gain any experience for training Telus you need to be in actual combat, holding back isn't going to get us in the Grey Hunters" said Sammael. "Ah so its the up coming selection that has you in high spirits brother, I've been meaning to tell you something since yesterday" replied Telus.

"What would that be?" replied Sammael as he shot forward lunging towards his brother, slashing fiercly with such speed it was like a blur of blue and orange power armor flying around a equilly bluured image of a stationary marine.

Out of breath "Ooopphh......how do you do that brother? I can't even land a single hit...." said Sammael as he took in deep breaths.

"I've been chosen by Njal, to be a Skald...I've been selected for Rune Priest training" responded Telus. "The reason you can't seem to land a blow to me brother is because I can sense your movements before you act."

_*TBC*_


----------

